# Sydney has Seizures



## Sandbob (Jan 29, 2013)

Out of the blue on 12/24, I woke up to my happy, healthy, standard poodle, Sydney have a gran mal seizure. Worse, she continued to have them one after the other (cluster). We rushed her to an emergency hospital, where she stayed for 3 days, not coming home until she was seizure free for 24 hrs. Needless to say, we were beyond devastated. She was put on pred, pheno. She was fine for 2 weeks, then had three smaller seizures during the night 1/5. (less intense, shorter in duration). She also went to local Vet 1/16 to have pheno level checked, and they reported that level was fine, and she didn't have to be seen for 6 months. We went a month seizure free, and then on 2/4, she seized 3x in the early am, and then again at noon, still less intense, shorter duration. Four seemed alot to me, so back to emergency hospital, and she was admitted for fear that she would have a bad one that she couldn't get out of. Emergency Dr. had pheno report faxed from local Vet to check the level. The level range is 15 to 45. Sydneys level was 19, which, in my mind, and the emergency Dr's indicated that her meds s/h/b increased back on 1/16. Anyway, they are are increasing her pheno dose, and adding another seizure med to the mix, and she is coming home. This was the healthiest dog, who is so loving, one that hikes/walks with us 2-3 times a week. This is all a shock. We do not have a diagnosis as to why she is seizing, and are being told that she is too old to start with epilepsy (9-1/2), and this could very well be a brain tumor, which I really don't want to hear, especially where my husband died of a brain tumor at 53. I love this dog with all my heart, and she loves me. I am going to continue with medication and hope for the best. When she comes out of the seizures now, she gets up, dusts herself off, and is normal. She has no other signs of neurological disorder. Having said all that, I have been researching breeders of smaller size standards to introduce to our family. Have found some good litters that I passed on very recently due to being undecisive about getting into the "puppy stuff" again. I have had six standards. Now I am definitely ready for a puppy while my Sydney is still with me as I know she will teach a new puppy alot of her wonderful traits, and I want her to have the opportunity. Sydney is the smartest standard I have had, and believe me all the others were very smart. The pups that I was looking at are now gone, and I am leary of some of the litters that I have found. I have two things that I would appreciate all the info I can get. 1. Seizures, particularly in older spoo's. 2. I would like some recommendations on good small standard breeders. I can give the names of some of the breeders that I am unsure of, but would rather do that privately. I want to find a good bred pup as soon as possible, and thanks in advance for helping me. Sydney won't be coming home until 4pm today, and life just hasn't been the same without her here. I even got out her dog food, and put her dish on the counter this morning, and then realized she wasn't here.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Hun go on the internet, look for seizures in dogs and dog seizures. there is a lot on them.I have a little poodle that has them, Kayla is 8, took all 5 of my dogs off any grains in there food, they eat Acana,Wild Prairie, Merrick Befor Grain, Wellness, Core, and every 3 days they get Honest Kitchen, Preference, with Sardines in water in it.( I hate the smell of this, they love it,)Im not saying that Sydneys food is making her sick, just telling you the things that Im doing to try to help my Kayla,and like your baby, this thing just started out of the blue, the Vet could not put mine on the every day meds, because she is so little, so when kayla has a seiz. I have to give her 1cc. of Diazepam Injection,rectally, she don't know it, but I set , hold her and cry, they don't know why this started with her, she has had every test known to man, it just is. There are free vet advice on the net, ( don't pay , only ask the FREE ones ) I paid the ones that I paid had no better advice then the free ones. Good luck with her, and Please, do let me know how things are going, Poodle hugs to you and Sydney.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Poor baby, I know seizures are scary. My toy poodle has had cluster seizures before, but it was due to a liver condition. I had to have her on lactulose, denamarin, and a low protein food. Did the vets run any blood work?

Look up taurine and seizures in dogs. I believe that's what I used as an all natural supplement to keep seizures at bay. It will tell you the dose to use.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sandbox, my heart goes out to you. How distressing to have your healthy, active dog experience a grand mal seizure. I hope it does turn out to be some deficiency and not something that will stir up painful memories for you. What are you looking for in a puppy? I see you are looking for a small standard that has a healthy lineage. I hope your girl is feeling better and that you will hear good news and that Sydney will be able to pass along some of her knowledge to a puppy. It is amazing to see what they will pick up from each other.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*epilepsy in Poodles*

Very scary. I am sorry, some info below. 


Dr. Licht is always happy to accept new participants and to provide information to owners on canine epilepsy.
Dr. Barbara Licht | Psychology at Florida State University

Some basic info
Poodle Health Registry Breed/Disease Listing!

Please consider registering with PHR
http://www.poodlehealthregistry.org/docs/PHR_RegistrationForm_0212.pdf


----------



## Sandbob (Jan 29, 2013)

I am looking for a small standard, female, calm temperament.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Karbit poodles*

I hope you and Sydney find the perfect family member. Try searching on PCA for breeders and rescues in MA.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no advice....only heartfelt sympathy for you, and the hope that you find a poo for Sidney and You, that is a perfect match!


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

My first Rottweiler had a grand mal seizure at the age of 11. At the time, the vet couldn't explain it and also said it would be very unusual for a dog of this age to develop epilepsy. She said to take a "wait and see" approach. My dog was fine for about a year and then started to seize much like your dog. After going through lots of bloodwork, xrays and physical exams and not coming up with any answers, I took my dog to a veterinary neurologist. I decided to have her MRI'd to try and find out what was causing the seizures. Unfortunately, it was cancer.

Having a definitive diagnosis enabled me to make sure my dog was properly medicated for the disease, was comfortable and had quality of life. When the time came to let my girl go, I was able to do it without any second guessing if it was the right decision.

It pains me to tell you this because I do understand your fears but I think it is important to try and get a diagnosis if possible. If your dog does have cancer, it might not be the best time to introduce a new puppy.


----------



## Sandbob (Jan 29, 2013)

I started thinking today of anything that Sydney could have had that would cause her to seize, so went online to check the triggers. Among them is Heart Worm meds, and rawhide bones. Sydney had her most recent breakthrough on 2/4, and I had given her a chicken basted rawhide bone on 2/3. I looked further on the Internet and found lots of sites that talk about these rawhide bones, specifically the one I gave her from Walmart. I think I had given her one around 1/5 when she had her first breakthrough after being hospitalized. I went to Walmart today, and looked at the packaging, and it said "Made in China". Huge red flag. It was the exact bone I had given her. There has been no definitive dx for her seizures, and I know that it could very well be a brain tumor, but seeing as there are no other symptoms whatsoever, I am now wondering if these bones are the culprit. This wasn't from one website, but several. Has anyone heard this, or had experience with their dogs getting sick, or worse, having seizures.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a possibility. Here is a link Pet jerky treat death toll: 360 dogs, 1 cat, FDA says - Vitals

I will still have the vet rule out other issues. I will not give anything from China. Most treats in pet stores are questionable, I would rather make my own. Best bullies has good chewies that are made in America. Did your vet have any theories?


----------



## Sandbob (Jan 29, 2013)

Sydney's blood work was fine, so Vet could not find an answer for the seizures. Just said he thought she was a little old for adult onset epilepsy. He said that it could be a brain tumor, but only an mri could confirm that, and the treatment would be the same as it is now I opted not to do the mri. It just seems very coincidental that I gave her that bone Sunday, and she had seizures during that night. No more rawhide for Sydney.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Your story outlines a very extreme and unexpected onset of seizures . . . not the usual pattern caused simply by Epilepsy. I too would be looking for a 'cause' from something ingested. And we've all heard enuf anecdotal warnings about 'treats' manufactured overseas.

Also, seizures aside, rawhide 'bones' are questionable for other reasons. Tonka gets cow hooves to chew on and Bullwrinkles as treats. 

ETA: Dr. Licht would be very interested in your story. Good idea to contact her!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Since I read your post, I was trying to think of where I read something similar... Here is link to a dog that was having a similar problem... I don't know if it helps or anyting but here it is....
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Standard Poodle | Cotopaxi, CO | Tina-please read


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

I would have an MRI done, migth be something there treatable. We see lots of dogs with brain issues (tumors, swelling, infarcts) that are surgically treatable or managed with radiation. Might be worth knowing exactly whats going on and see if its treatable if her condition doesnt improve with the conservative management you are currently doing.


----------

